# roundabout



## Alex_B (May 13, 2007)

just wanted to share these two ... comments welcome

1:






2:


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 13, 2007)

Feels kind of 1960's or something. I like the composition with the lines shooting off out of the image. Did you boost the contrast on this one, as there are a couple of areas on my monitor where it looks a bit burnt out (roofs of vehicles and the kerb round the roundabout).


----------



## Alex_B (May 13, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Feels kind of 1960's or something. I like the composition with the lines shooting off out of the image. Did you boost the contrast on this one, as there are a couple of areas on my monitor where it looks a bit burnt out (roofs of vehicles and the kerb round the roundabout).



oh, it is "burnt out" in many areas! Also it is not tack sharp. This is part of the game here, tried something in RAW conversion to simulate a b&w feeling (Kodalith?) which by today's standards is considered blown out highlights and drowned shades.


----------



## gizmo2071 (May 13, 2007)

Very much my kind of style on contrast here Alex 
I just find that my eyes wander around both shots without any definate place to focus, I guess it's the way the 2nd image should be, but my eye wants to focus on the telescope.
The first has an abstracty feel, but again I feel that I want to focus on the round-about and the roads lines lead me to no where and I go back to the round-about. 

personal opinion of course.


----------



## Alex_B (May 13, 2007)

Thanks for your comments 



gizmo2071 said:


> but again I feel that I want to focus on the round-about and the roads lines lead me to no where and I go back to the round-about.




creates vertigo, doesn't it?  Well, that is what a roundabout is all about 

I am a bit more concerned when it comes to the telescope / Eiffel tower image.


I tried various versions of this (with and without the tower, with the opera instead of the tower, and so on), and could not get anything which makes me truly happy ...


----------



## Tangerini (May 13, 2007)

I like the first.  I do.  I just wish those darn cars weren't in the shot... 

I really like the 2nd.  There is so much to like about it.


----------



## Alex_B (May 13, 2007)

thanks


----------



## cherrymoose (May 13, 2007)

I love both of them, especially the first.


----------



## OmlessWanderer (May 13, 2007)

I tinkered with some crops on the 2nd one trying to single out a subject, either the scope or the tower. Here's what I came up with... what do you think?

http://shadowrun.dyndns.org/~jason/photos/edits/_MG_8034.jpg
http://shadowrun.dyndns.org/~jason/photos/edits/_MG_8034-2.jpg


----------



## gizmo2071 (May 13, 2007)

I dunno.
i prefer Alex's crop.
In his the eiffel tower falls onto a third and the center of the telescope thing falls onto the other third. I just think thats adds a big balance to the shot.
There's some crops in the first image that might work, but I don't know.... or do I? ;D


----------



## Alex_B (May 13, 2007)

OmlessWanderer said:


> I tinkered with some crops on the 2nd one trying to single out a subject, either the scope or the tower. Here's what I came up with... what do you think?
> 
> http://shadowrun.dyndns.org/~jason/photos/edits/_MG_8034.jpg
> http://shadowrun.dyndns.org/~jason/photos/edits/_MG_8034-2.jpg



I do not like the second crop at all, but the first one is actually not bad ...

thanks for trying.


----------



## Alex_B (May 13, 2007)

gizmo2071 said:


> There's some crops in the first image that might work, but I don't know.... or do I? ;D




Well, if there weren't so many cars around, I could have this one on offer:


----------



## Tangerini (May 13, 2007)

Oh I like that one much more.


----------



## cedew (May 13, 2007)

Alex - What a fun trip this must have been, I am envious. I prefer your second version of the round-a-bout. The gritty cement, and high contrast work well. I too agree about the cars.

I like the second one, but it is a little bland to me. I think wanderer's first crop looks good, I could go either way. My biggest complaint is that I think this photo would really benefit from some dof. Even with the bg well blurred, you can still very clearly make out the eiffel tower. It also conveys a message...can't see the tower? use THIS!

Gizmo said it best about the eyes wandering. With the bg blurred, you really only have two things to look at...


----------



## Seefutlung (May 13, 2007)

Man I'm getting a headache looking at the telescope.  You can sell that photo to Bayer and make a ton of money.  I can see billboards all over town and people taking aspirin by the handfuls.

Gary


----------



## cedew (May 13, 2007)

Seefutlung said:


> Man I'm getting a headache looking at the telescope.  You can sell that photo to Bayer and make a ton of money.  I can see billboards all over town and people taking aspirin by the handfuls.
> 
> Gary



Now that is one insightful, helpful, comment! I guess there's no question as to what should be done now...


----------



## OmlessWanderer (May 13, 2007)

^^ --- lol

The thing I thought was most difficult about the image is the nearest building in the lower left with the interesting, but distracting, repeating set of dormer windows.  The blur really softens that element well.  Did you adjust the contrast or tone also?


----------



## Mohain (May 15, 2007)

I just love the first one, very nice. Great contrast too!


----------



## Alex_B (May 16, 2007)

thanks for the useful ... and sometimes less useful ... comments


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 16, 2007)

Well here is a useless one.

Shot one made me hungry... looks like a pizza with pepperoni...   but since I like pizza I liked it a lot.

The one with the telescope is so intellectually simple.  Of course one is supposed to realize the world is fuzzy unless viewed the the glass of a lens to make it all sensible.  The telescope represents the camera or is it a penis i can never remember my frued.

I like them both but I like black and white.


----------



## Alex_B (May 16, 2007)

mysteryscribe said:


> The one with the telescope is so intellectually simple.



Well* I am* intellectually simple! What do you expect 



> Of course one is supposed to realize the world is fuzzy unless viewed the the glass of a lens to make it all sensible.  The telescope represents the camera or is it a penis i can never remember my frued.



It is both ... it is all the same anyway, for some at least


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 16, 2007)

This is my camera this is my *****  this is for pictures this is for fun...


----------



## Alex_B (May 16, 2007)

well, not sure if that is a good chat-up line


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 16, 2007)

Well probably not the best opening for lunch with a stranger no.  

I apologize in advance for all the people who are surely going to chastise me.   

And I promise it will never happen again.


----------



## Alex_B (May 16, 2007)

mysteryscribe said:


> I apologize in advance for all the people who are surely going to chastise me.



this is my thread, so I decide what is allowed here


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 16, 2007)

Very well, then I wont apologize you have said worse.


----------



## Alex_B (May 16, 2007)

mysteryscribe said:


> Very well, then I wont apologize you have said worse.



did I? ..cannot remember ... 

ok, time to shoot some new roundabouts ...


----------

